# Datsun 240z



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, im looking for a datsun 240z in fairly good condition, if someone has, or knows of someone who has one and is selling it please let me know, im looking for a cheap car to replace my eclipse and so far this is the car that caught my eye

i have checked almost every website i know, craigslist doesnt have any in good condition(in the san diego CA area at least), auto trader doesnt even have the car as a model i can select and i really dont want to buy one off of ebay

any help would be appreciated
thanks
luigi90210


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Its going to be hard to find one in good condition and cheap. THese cars rust and they rust bad. I remember my cousin had one back in the 80's and he was constantly working on the car . So I dont think you want to replace your car with a 240 as your daily driver. To find one in good condition you will pay.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep they do rust pretty bad. The reason I want to replace my daily driver right now with the datsun 240z is because there is a lot I can do with this car and because it is out of the required years for a car to have to get smog tested in California, the sky is the limit. My plan was to get one of these, replace the engine with a datsun 280z turbo engine, put on a different exhaust system, and race it every here and there.

Right now my daily driver isn't even mine(its my moms technically speaking because she has the pink slip) and as much as I want to mod my eclipse, when I buy a new car NY mom is taking my eclipse and giving it to my brother so he can drive, this may sound selfish but I don't want to work on a car that isn't going to be mine later on in life. I see it as being a waste of time.

For one that doesn't have to much rust and is running fairly how much would I be paying(generally when I looked online I saw some for 3000and some for 6000)?


----------

